# Fingolfin's tarantula pics



## Fingolfin (Aug 31, 2008)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum 3"






Aphonopelma hentzi female 4.5"






A few of her slings...






Avicularia versicolor 3.5"






Avicularia versicolor .5"






Brachypelma boehmei 2"






Brachypelma emilia .75"






Brachypelma smithi 2.5"






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 4.5"






Shes my fave so you get two more...






She flipped over to get this B. dubia...






Grammostola aureostriata 1"






Grammostola rosea 5"






Lasiodora difficilis 1"






Lasiodora parahybana 1"






Nhandu chromatus 4"






Poecilotheria formosa 4"






Poecilotheria rufilata 5.75"






Pterinochilus murinus 1"


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 31, 2008)

THATS 
nice man!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 31, 2008)

kewl kollect!!!


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!   I'll be updating with either new Ts, molts, or interesting pics....


----------



## Singbluemymind (Sep 2, 2008)

i love the pic of your rufilata with the water drops on it


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 6, 2008)

Some older pics of Ts that have moved on in trades and such...

Freshly molted Haplopelma lividum female 5"






A typical greeting from said female






Heteroscodra maculata female 5"






I still have this T but I like the photo, Nhandu chromatus freshly molted


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 9, 2008)

One new pic, Lasiodora parahybana molted... though it looks eerily similar to before lol!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Sep 9, 2008)

your versicolor looks so much different from mine color wise and there around the same size do suspect a male if so lets chat!


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 30, 2008)

Aphonopelma hentzi 1st instar about to go 2nd instar...






Poecilotheria rufilata, just molted into a mature male, 7" (hes SO available!!)


----------



## fang333999 (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome pics man, nice set of t's


----------



## squeaky10199 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey can you keep posting some pics of your lassie? i just want to see pics of every molt when it molts if you could do that.... thanks!


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 1, 2008)

^ Sure will! Next one to molt will be the Grammostola aureostriata...


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sure enough, I came home and the little one had molted... (Grammostola aureostriata)

Before






And after!


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 1, 2008)

good pics


----------



## squeaky10199 (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice! congrats on the molt!


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 6, 2008)

Huzzah! My Lasiodora difficilis was just getting started when I got home today:

Chillaxin'






Pretty much out






Looks like a wee bit o colour on the abdomen already






Couple of feet out


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 29, 2008)

Huzzah! 5 new Ts! The pics are not up to my usual standard of pic taking (ahahahaha) but I thought I'd lay them down anyway.

Brachypelma vagans






Ephebopus uatamans






Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Psalmopoeus irminia






Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Fingolfin (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, so all of these have molted since last pics.....

Avicularia versicolor











And another versicolor, but much younger, yet more plumper!











Brachypelma vagans






Ephebopus uatamans






Psalmopoeus irminia (threw a threat display! so little still, but such anger!)






Pterinochilus murinus, I have 4 of these little ones. 






Tapinauchenius gigas






Looks like there are a bunch o' Brachypelma, Lasiodora, and Aphonopelma species that'll be up for molts next.....


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 11, 2008)

Why do you have your irminia and other slings in such SMALL enclosures? You really should get them into bigger enclosures.


----------



## Fingolfin (Dec 12, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Why do you have your irminia and other slings in such SMALL enclosures? You really should get them into bigger enclosures.



Which slings are you referring to? The irminia just molted and probably could be rehoused, even though I think you are being fooled by the depth perception of the camera. Scrolling up, I rehoused the L. difficilis after the molt in the picture. The P. cambridgei, again you are only looking at a small portion of the container.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 24, 2009)

Okies, I edited my Photobucket account, thusly ruining all previous links.  
So, heres a new batch of shots since I finally got my camera working/new battery/etc....

Blue phase A. seemani female






Brachypelma boehmei






Brachypelma smithi






Brachypelma emilia






the only time this Psalmopoeus irminia stopped moving!






And my little Avicularia versicolor sling out for a stroll


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 26, 2009)

Lasiodora parahybana freshly molted this morning.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I'd put out some neat GBB pics.

At one point my little lady made this hurricane like web, the pic doesn't show it off well, or its height, but it was pretty big! She tore it down soon afterwards for whatever reason...






You can see her a bit in this one






Recent pic of the lady (who is awaiting Two males atm )






Tapinauchenius gigas out for a stroll


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks sir! I finally got a pic of my P. murinus yesterday, shall put up later today...


----------



## Fingolfin (Feb 14, 2009)

newly molted Avicularia versicolor out for a stroll






Very freshly molted 2" Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 14, 2009)

Got to love those gbb! Nice shots :clap:


----------



## Fingolfin (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Ryan!

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens in premolt


----------



## Fingolfin (Mar 1, 2009)

Molted Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, saying hello...






Newly molted Megaphobema robustum, about 3 1/2" or maybe larger...






And newly molted Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## rejected1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice pics. I love the GBB shot. =D


----------



## Fingolfin (Mar 24, 2009)

GBB has molted, and so I present new shots of my favorite lady...

Molt:






A loonie in front of her:






Two closeups:


----------



## Fingolfin (May 5, 2009)

Some newish shots....

Nice shot of my leading lady, 5.5" Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Freshly molted female Avicularia versicolor






Theraphosa apophysis, taken today... :drool: maybe 3" or so...


----------



## Fingolfin (May 19, 2009)

Huzzah! Two molts today:

Aphonopelma bicoloratum...  she had burrowed herself in, but thank goodness for having the side of the tank to check up on.... purchased in August 2008, this is the first molt in my care... was 3" Before this molt.






Nhandu chromatus... I love this species, she has been feisty from the moment I got her.... she was about 4.3" before the molt, and boy did the girth of her legs get bigger! Haven't been able to size yet, but she looks much thicker and still just as mean....


----------



## jme (May 20, 2009)

Nice picks cant wait for my N. chromatus to get that bg


----------



## Fingolfin (May 24, 2009)

Freshly molted Ephebopus uatamans


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 15, 2009)

Freshly molted female Poecilotheria formosa












Recently molted Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## seanbond (Jul 15, 2009)

nice Theraphosa apophysis!!!! i need one of these asap!
confirmed sex yet??


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks!
No, not sexed yet. The molt was a little too twisted for me to tell... looks leggy though. Although I guess most apophysis are?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice shots of the formosa.  Definitely one of my fav. pokies.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 16, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice shots of the formosa.  Definitely one of my fav. pokies.


Thanks!


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 31, 2009)

New T, and a molt:

Sericopelma sp?












And my Brachypelma boehmei, just molted today... what do you think?


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful boehmi! you got a nice female. :clap: 

hey fingolfin. have you got any message back from the guy in BC? lol
just wondering.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 31, 2009)

nice sericopelma! any chance of what sp?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 31, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> beautiful boehmi! you got a nice female. :clap:
> 
> hey fingolfin. have you got any message back from the guy in BC? lol
> just wondering.


Thanks! She is pretty sweet...but such a hair kicker! Kicks the most hair of all my tarantulas. The guy in BC has not responded to anyone, as far as I know... 



seanbond said:


> nice sericopelma! any chance of what sp?


Thanks Sean!
Well, I am guessing rubronitens, but a guy posted in the ID section that it is not, and just called it a Sericopelma sp. I went into the LPS and there it was, mislabeled (Chilean Copper), adult size, and only $50, so I picked it up. I might take it to Arachnoparty next week and see if Rick West could id it.


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 10, 2009)

Fingolfin said:


> Well, I am guessing rubronitens, but a guy posted in the ID section that it is not, and just called it a Sericopelma sp. I went into the LPS and there it was, mislabeled (Chilean Copper), adult size, and only $50, so I picked it up. I might take it to Arachnoparty next week and see if Rick West could id it.


To update:

So Rick said with these Sericopelmas, the only 100% way to id it is to  internally view it... so I guess its just going to be Sericopelma sp. ? until she passes on...


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 10, 2009)

And now, 4 new tarantulas! And 3 new molts, the best of both worlds really....  

Rick West IDd this mystery T as Euthalus sp. ? unknown for now.... I think its quite beautiful.











Brachypelma auratum






Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla











Grammostola grossa female











New molts:
Grammostola pulchripes






My little Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens finally got its first green!!











Pterinochilus murinus and really grew this molt... and typical greeting:


----------



## seanbond (Aug 10, 2009)

Euthalus sp
looking really nice!


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Thanks Sean!

Two new molts, including that Euthalus sp.
She is a looker!!












Brachypelma auratum












Current T's in pre molt are my adult female Chromatopelma, a Brachypelma smithi and an Aphonopelma bicoloratum. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 3, 2009)

Great shots, what camera are you using?


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 3, 2009)

Aw, its just a Sony Cybershot DSC-W55. My good camera, a Canon PowerShot A630 had an accident with a lake.


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 13, 2009)

Fingolfin said:


> Current T's in pre molt are my adult female Chromatopelma, a Brachypelma smithi and an Aphonopelma bicoloratum. Can't wait!


Alright! Two of them molted! 
Brachypelma smithi, getting closer to adulthood... still pretty small though.












Aaand my favorite tarantula, my lady Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, already mature, molted again.. becoming more mature. 



















Current Ts in pre-molt include Aphonopelma bicoloratum and Sericopelma sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome pics Andrew! Quite the collection you have now. I can't believe how gorgeous the Euthlus sp. looks now! She was such a cool spider, I'm glad you have her now.

Oh, and I still have the B. emilia, I could give them up after all lol!


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 14, 2009)

beautiful  Euthlus sp. :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:clap: have to get one someday. 
btw, i believe they are slow growers.. right?


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 15, 2009)

Lorgakor said:


> Awesome pics Andrew! Quite the collection you have now. I can't believe how gorgeous the Euthlus sp. looks now! She was such a cool spider, I'm glad you have her now.
> 
> Oh, and I still have the B. emilia, I could give them up after all lol!


Thanks Laura! The Euthalus is a great T.... I still think about the emilia, I hope its doing well!



Koh_ said:


> beautiful  Euthlus sp. :clap: :clap: :clap:
> :clap: have to get one someday.
> btw, i believe they are slow growers.. right?


Thanks! I don't really know enough about the growth rate, particularily as it could not be identified by Rick West, other than Euthalus sp...
However, it molted last November, and then late September this year.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 15, 2009)

Fingolfin said:


> Thanks Laura! The Euthalus is a great T.... I still think about the emilia, I hope its doing well!
> .


Yes it is doing well, I'll have to take some pictures of it. I haven't posted T pics in a year or so, I guess it's time.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

Euthalus sp.
my fav out of your kollect, shes smoking.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 13, 2012)

Been a while, eh? Starting over again... small collection of GBBs and this little one.

Oligoxystre diamentinensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks to me like Euathlus truculentus after that molt  Either way, nice specimen and nice pictures !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Jul 15, 2012)

Good job Andrew, congrats on being back! ))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice Oligoxystre diamentinensis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous T!  Wish there were more of those running around the hobby....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 19, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, gorgeous T!  Wish there were more of those running around the hobby....


Thanks b, hopefully there will be soon!


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, just brought home today (complete with dirty enclosure) what looks to be Grammostola pulchra, about 3.5" to 4". Very happy to bring her home.
Bargain basement price...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Aug 12, 2012)

look at that beast......!!!  basement price of?


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 12, 2012)

Crysta said:


> look at that beast......!!!  basement price of?


About the price of a 3/4" sling...


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow nice score...keep in mind I have an immature male.


----------

